# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Brain Builder SDK, deep learning software, Neurala LLC, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Neurala LLC

neurala.com/tech

----------


## Airicist

Neurala SDK learn and recognize

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> Neurala Brains for Bots software can be taught multiple objects or scenes (e.g., ‘this is a parking lot,’ ‘this is a building,’ ‘this is a tree’) in real-time and the user can name the object. In the demonstration, we show Brains for Bots running on a commonly available Android tablet remembering several common objects at the booth
> 
> Neurala Brains for Bots software can be taught multiple objects or scenes (e.g., ‘this is a parking lot,’ ‘this is a building,’ ‘this is a tree’) in real-time and the user can name the object. In the demonstration, we show Brains for Bots running on a commonly available Android tablet remembering several common objects placed on the table. We created several categories, such as cup and drone. As each object is recognized, the display shows a tag with the name, confidence level and the color green for high confidence for that object.
> 
> This software is ideal for low-powered devices running Linux, iOS and Android. It can be used by a drone to search for objects. Use cases include inspections and security.

----------


## Airicist

Neurala SDK find and follow

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> Using Neurala Brains for Bots SDK software, a device can be taught by the user to instantly remember an object or person. The system remembers the selection and tracks it as it moves. The on-screen display shows that the visible bounding box moves when the selected object or the drone moves.
> 
> Brains for Bots software is ideal for use when a drone or other device is operated with a connected Linux, iOS, or Android device. Alternatively, the software can run on an embedded processor. A user can spot a person or object in a scene and instantly select it on the connected device. Depending on the processing power available and the speed of the connection, the drone can use this information to create left/right, up/down and forward/back motor commands.

----------


## Airicist

Neurala SDK find and recognize

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> Neurala Brains for Bots SDK software can be pre-trained to recognize multiple complex types of objects (“classes”) in real-time. Even new items, which have never been seen before, can be properly classified. The demonstration showed pre-training for a range of objects, such as people, other drones, cars, and bicycles. The software can also be easily updated with new knowledge about new or updated objects.
> 
> This software is ideal for use with on-board processing, such as the NVIDIA Jetson TX-1 platform. A drone can instantly identify people or other objects and react quickly to what it sees. Applications include real-time inspections, news gathering (e.g., to follow a subject), and real-time security (e.g., to identify a potential intruder, such as a car, vehicle, or animal).

----------


## Airicist

Neurala Brains for Bots SDK

Published on Sep 6, 2016




> Neurala's Deep Learning and Cross Platform Brains for Bots SDK includes everything a developer needs to turn a device into an intelligent machine. 
> 
> With Real time autonomous operation and object recognition capabilities, the device will be able to learn, recognize, find and follow.

----------


## Airicist

Brain Builder

Aug 31, 2018




> Brain Builder Beta speeds up AI data preparation with an easy-to-use platform to manage and annotate training data. The tool was created for users with little to no experience creating AI solutions.

----------

